# rummy nose and blood fin question



## mikelbjr (May 9, 2014)

I have 5 rummy nose in my tank...if I were to drop 2 blood fin tetras into my tank do you think they will school with the rummy nose?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure, but it's pretty likely IMO.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

My Blood fins wont school with each other. they are all roughly the same size and were bought in pairs. (I've got 4 in the tank) 2 will pal around the tank and like to school with my Danios and rummy nose as you would kind of expect, the slightly larger one trys to school with the Australian Rainbows who ignore him. The other chases the Otocinclus and the Cory Cats.. (I think the last two might be "special" in that Derherheheher kind of way )


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They look so similiar and actually the rummynose are better looking,why wouldn't you just add more rummynose?You don't even know what rummies schooling is like till you get over 10(way over 10)!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possibly. Other factors will come into play like size of tank. Blood fins and Rummy-nose usually do not school together, but they are some of the best schoolers there are. My Denison's Barbs like schooling with my Rummy-nose.


----------

